# Anybody care about Mayweather v. Canelo?



## socaljoe (Sep 14, 2013)

Just curious if anyone here gives two craps about this fight.

I'll admit I'm not the biggest boxing fan around. I've been following Canelo for a bit and like the guy, he's a good boxer. That said, I don't think he's ready for Floyd Mayweather...which was smart of Mayweather, fight him now while he's still developing as a fighter.

So anywho...any thoughts on this one?


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 14, 2013)

I could care less, cept my friend said he'd get some drinks and smoke, so I care about that more than the fight, I actually just found out about it like, 2 hours ago


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 14, 2013)

Canelo will take mayweathers belt tonight so yea i care! Its like the best fight of the last two years dont u want to see mayweather lose??


----------



## GOD HERE (Sep 14, 2013)

I couldn't give 2 shits about the fight. I also question the sexuality of the macho men who watch those idiotic events.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 14, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> I couldn't give 2 shits about the fight. I also question the sexuality of the macho men who watch those idiotic events.


 lol, dare i say, i feel the same exact way about football, and it's fans..


----------



## GOD HERE (Sep 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, dare i say, i feel the same exact way about football, and it's fans..


Nothing more pathetic than middle aged men going to the bar wearing the jersey of their favorite player drunkenly cheering while a bunch of semi concussed imbeciles try to run a ball across a field without getting assaulted by another man.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 14, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Canelo will take mayweathers belt tonight so yea i care! Its like the best fight of the last two years dont u want to see mayweather lose??


Sure I'd like to see him lose, I just don't think it'll happen tonight. You never know, but I just don't feel like Canelo is developed enough as a boxer to pull it off.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

I was wrong canelo sucked ass o well ! @ god Its not about being macho its a sport and i enjoy watching sports! It takes a shitload of skill and mental preparation and discipline to compete at the highest level that is something i cant disrespect! I dont care if your growing roses if u do it the best i got respect for it!


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah man, Mayweather is just that good. Canelo is still a good boxer, and I expect we'll see him do very well from here, but Floyd's talent is on another level all together.


----------

